#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Construction in Thailand >  >  House Build In Isaan

## Norton

Making a construction thread has been in my good intentions drawer since I started building the house 7 years ago. Finally found the time to squeeze time into my busy schedule. :Smile: 

I designed the house myself using a 3D design package. Google sketch-up not available at the time.

The land was owned by the missus. Decided to go with a comfy single story built to "western" standard. Not to big, not to small. A bit under 200 sq meters.

Floor plan:





Once the plan was in place, started to layout important stuff such as:

*All materials sourced locally* - did a lot of shopping in local area and made a detailed list of suppliers who had what I wanted.

*Get a work crew with experience in building "western" quality houses* - I knew a crew who worked building resorts in Phuket and got them to do the job. They were happy to do it as they were from a nearby Isaan village.

*Make sure I had the time to be on site throughout the construction of the house*. - Was able to do this as the MiL's house was directly across the street.

*Wife not involved in any aspect of the build.* This was easy. She left all to me and quite happy with the result.

Anyone building a house in Isaan note the above. :Wink: 

Total cost for all, 1.8 million baht and 7 months to build.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

You forgot to install industrial strength toilets...

----------


## Norton

Getting started. Layout the house perimeter.



Dig holes for footings. 






> You forgot to install industrial strength toilets...


Just went with normal ones. Hadn't planned on having full of shite visitors from the north.

Custom hand made steel re-bar for footings.





Then the ritual raising of the first column. MiL supervising to ensure all is done properly. Old dear has since passed away but she was a terror with that cane.

----------


## Norton

Ritual done so on to getting re-bar for the rest of the columns in place.



Make forms for cement.

----------


## Norton

All plum and straight. Cement poured.



Put supports for beams in place. Used eucalyptus growing on wife's land.

----------


## Norton

Re-bar for beams.


Beam forms in and cement being poured.

----------


## Rural Surin

Nice Norty!
Looking forward to the thread continuous...

Best to ya. :Smile:

----------


## Norton

Moving along. Beginning to look like a structure.

----------


## Norton

The crew off for lunch in their hi so lodging.


Crew boss planning next steps. This guy was fantastic.

----------


## Mozzbie47

I will follow this build with interest Norton.

----------


## Norton

Walls and steel for roof started.

Front


Back. Pic taken from rice paddie in dry season

----------


## Norton

More walls rising.



Septic tank and the usual sand, gravel and brick for walls. Should have gone with bigger tank. :Smile:

----------


## Norton

Flooring. Mai Daeng (redwood). Very good. Tongue and groove.



Roof tiles. CPAC produced. Bought at local Home Mart.

----------


## Norton

One brick at a time. Walls window and door openings done.

----------


## Norton



----------


## Norton

Installing roof tiles. The foil is called Cool Roof. Supposed to reflect solar heat. Not sure how good it is but appears to help.

----------


## Norton

Rendering the walls. This took some time. Good job. After 7 years only a few hairline cracks.

----------


## Norton

Getting there. Inside and outside walls ready to paint.


Laying the electrics.


Hot water heater. Boiler storage type. Works very well with mixer faucets. Placed in attic to use heat and cut down on electricity. It helps but would put on ground floor if I had to do it again. Maintenance is a bummer in the attic.

----------


## Norton

Wood framing to support under patio and under eves wood.

----------


## Norton

House now livable. Wall going up. I wanted wall only high enough to keep ot buffalo and other critters.



Wall rendered inside and out.

----------


## Norton

Flooring installed.


Terracotta tile on patios and in kitchen

----------


## Norton

Gate done. Moved in.

----------


## Norton

An abbreviated construction thread but gives one the general idea.

The last pic was 6 years ago. More stuff done since.  Added a carport and all landscaped now.

The house today.

----------


## nedwalk

> I wanted wall only high enough to keep ot buffalo and other critters


 
did,nt keep me out  :Smile:

----------


## Humbert

Cheers, nice place! :Smile: 
What are the surrounding dwellings like?

----------


## Norton

> What are the surrounding dwellings like?


All rustic beauties. Typical Thai village places. Family homes. Neat and tidy but not something most foreigners would live in.
One neighbor (in pic). No one in the back and only 2 houses across the road.

----------


## DrAndy

> Flooring. Mai Daeng (redwood). Very good. Tongue and groove.


You haven't mentioned any termite protection

what do you use?

----------


## ltnt

Nice looking place.  Good design and well constructed it appears.  Thanks for sharing your experience.

----------


## Norton

> what do you use?


Only problem we've had with termites was imported in the wood used in base board. It was not Mai Daeng. Got rid of them. No termites in the Mai Daeng flooring.

I spray a couple times a year around the house foundation. Use Chaindrite mixture. So far no termite damage anywhere in the house. Knock on wood.

----------


## xanax

Why do they sometimes build with those little red bricks and sometimes with the semi hollow breeze blocks? Is one way meant to be better than the other, one cheaper?
Nice house.

----------


## Norton

> Why do they sometimes build with those little red bricks and sometimes with the semi hollow breeze blocks?


Red brick is better than the concrete brick. Qcon is preferred these days but was very pricey and hard to find locally when I built. Concrete block is cheapest. Red brick only a bit less than QCon now.

----------


## Ratchaburi

Nice looking house Norton thank for sharing

----------


## Carrabow

Lookin great Nort's


I am going to spend some time in the forest gathering wood for our Wat... When I get home. 


We lost everything.   Everything 


Fook

----------


## Bangyai

Nice looking place Norton. Very peaceful.

So now you've shared the pictures can we expect the announcement of the TD members house warming party any time soon ?

----------


## Norton

> So now you've shared the pictures can we expect the announcement of the TD members house warming party any time soon ?


The house got warmed 6 years ago. Lot's of pics but can't post in order to protect the guilty. A few have been back since.

----------


## ltnt

Why did you install the big water heater?  Instead of independent shower water types?  One source for all faucets?  do you utilize it for wash and other household needs other than bathing?

----------


## codfish

Nice looking house. I have never seen the red blocks with 4 holes in Thailand, Only the ones 1/2 the thickness with 2 holes. The 4 hole ones are very popular in Brazil, They use them for everything. Smart idea putting the office off the master bedroom.

----------


## Norton

> One source for all faucets?


Primarily. There are mutipoint demand heaters but I find the boiler type work better when mixer faucets are used. I've had problems with flow fluctuations with demand heaters. You don't need to worry with a boiler (storage) tank.




> do you utilize it for wash and other household needs other than bathing?


Yes all water faucets have hot and cold supply.

----------


## DrAndy

> Originally Posted by DrAndy
> 
> what do you use?
> 
> 
> Only problem we've had with termites was imported in the wood used in base board. It was not Mai Daeng. Got rid of them. No termites in the Mai Daeng flooring.
> 
> I spray a couple times a year around the house foundation. Use Chaindrite mixture. So far no termite damage anywhere in the house. Knock on wood.


that is effective stuff but Termites may find a way in from under the house

that is why they drill holes or put in pipes into the foundation

still, if they haven't arrived, good luck

knocking on wood is good, you may hear them knocking back

----------


## Norton

> that is why they drill holes or put in pipes into the foundation


Good point. Anyone building new should do it. Wasn't aware of the system at the time. Just finished a house. Put in tubing all under house. Very easy and inexpensive. Note small black tubing. Guys come around and nuk em with termite killer.

----------


## sunsetter

same same but different,nice house norts, cheers for the pics, can we see the garden please?

----------


## nigelandjan

Nice one mate well done

----------


## MrG

Nice looking place. I really like the wide awning. 

What was the draw program you used? Does is render 3D images?

Thanks in advance.

----------


## Norton

> can we see the garden please?


This from 2 years ago. All have grown in now. Update in order. On my to do list. :Smile: 

https://teakdoor.com/farming-and-gard...pe-thread.html (Norton's amateur DIY landscape thread)

----------


## Yemen

Nice looking house Norton and thanks for posting.

----------


## Norton

> What was the draw program you used? Does is render 3D images?


3D Home Architect. I find it very good. It does render 3D images.
3D Home Architect

----------


## greenthaiway

Good impression of building that house Norton.
Thanks :-)

----------


## godfree

Thanks for that. Great post. Any idea what it would cost today?

----------


## prairieboy

No insulation other than the 'Cool Roof'?  I don't see any evidence of A/C. Our house also built in Issan appears almost identical to yours, (materials and procedure).  I have since added A/C in each bedroom and will be adding A/C to the main living area later this year.  Temperatures in our house are unbearable even with cross draft windows and industrial sized fans moving the air about.

----------


## Humbert

> Originally Posted by MrG
> 
> What was the draw program you used? Does is render 3D images?
> 
> 
> 3D Home Architect. I find it very good. It does render 3D images.
> 3D Home Architect


Simple 3D progams are a good tool to help visualize a design but I also suggest building a simple scale model if you don't want to go thru the learning curve of learning a rendering program. The most important thing for a do-it-yourself home designer to do is create a scaled layout plan that can become the basis for various layers that can be used for estimating the job properly by a contractor. A dimensional wall plan, floor electrical plan, plumbing plan, floor covering plan and reflected ceiling lighting plan are essential. Elevations and sections through the structure are also important.

----------


## terry57

Great house Norton. Good stuff.  Cheers

----------


## robinyates

> Originally Posted by MrG
> 
> What was the draw program you used? Does is render 3D images?
> 
> 
> 3D Home Architect. I find it very good. It does render 3D images.
> 3D Home Architect


very nice house.I live in the Philippines so my rebar was double your thickness.Walls are all breeze block and plenty of rebar.Finish is render and a waterproof Boysen paint.No leaks as yet

----------


## InKorat

Norman,

 The construction method and result looks good. 

 For termites I find Fipronil works the best and is long lasting and if you do not have any infestation, you can put it around the entire outside of the house and it should do the job OK, if you do not have holes in the floor or pipes under the floor. 

 Fipronil is slow acting (a few days) and get attached to their bodies and they pass it on to each other and take it back to the nest.

 Thanks for sharing.

----------


## laymond

good onya norts,nice shack and garden.cheers

----------


## bullfrogbill

Very nice. Good photo's.

----------


## sranchito

House looks nice.  Got one there myself near Chumpae.  Sis-in-law lives in it.  Sitting here in Texas trying to figure out if I can ever live there.  Misses passed a couple months ago and that pretty much threw the monkey wrench into the whole deal.

----------


## Tassini

Great thread Norts, I really should go to the trouble and do the same for our nearly completed house. Loving the timber floor, where did purchase it and what price M2.

Tas

----------


## Norton

> Loving the timber floor, where did purchase it and what price M2.


I purchased the Mai Daeng in Bangkok for 960 per sq meter but now it can be found pretty much anywhere in Thailand. 

I work with a builder here in Roiet. Just finished a house with same flooring. Wood was purchased locally. Price now about 1,800 baht per square meter.

----------


## MrG

> 3D Home Architect. I find it very good. It does render 3D images.


Cheers.

----------


## Deerculler

Hi Norton, Very,very nice.

----------


## Norton

> No insulation other than the 'Cool Roof'? I don't see any evidence of A/C. Our house also built in Issan appears almost identical to yours, (materials and procedure). I have since added A/C in each bedroom and will be adding A/C to the main living area later this year.


All done now. A/C in BR's and in living room. Above ceiling insulation in.

A/C seldom used. Always is a prevailing wind across the rice fields so not bad.

----------


## DrAndy

^termite post      My old house in the city has to have holes drilled in the floors to pump the stuff in; they can redrill the old ones second time around

----------


## Traxster

Great post Norton,I bet you're very proud.
thankyou so much !!

----------


## Carrabow

> ^termite post My old house in the city has to have holes drilled in the floors to pump the stuff in; they can redrill the old ones second time around


 

If you had a Uncle Albert, he would have warned you.


In Isaan, we make houses in concrete. Some wood... but mostly concrete.

----------


## prairieboy

https://plus.google.com/photos/10112...wa&gpsrc=pwrd1

My house in Issan

----------


## Norton

very nice. well done. 



you even have a critter :Smile:

----------


## nigelandjan

> My house in Issan


would have been worthy of its own thread mate

----------


## Goober

Built a place a couple years ago, but with a crawl space 1m high under the house and my own water tower. Carport is in the house foot print. Inside used the space a little better. 3 BR, 2 WC.
Used red brick was cheap $300/10,000, cement 16tons, 1 ton rebar but no nice wood floors. I did use very nice 60cm2 ceramics, some marble.  Construction cost $250/sqm.all in , cheap. Did the plans all myself on CadKey, which is more for Mechanical Engineering, but it worked 
No termites.  :cmn:

----------


## Carrabow

> Originally Posted by prairieboy
> 
> My house in Issan
> 
> 
> would have been worthy of its own thread mate


 


A thread? He going to require ...


Several painful lessons  :smiley laughing: 




Socal is gonna be pissed! The village LB is gonna hit on you too  :Confused:

----------


## Carrabow

> Built a place a couple years ago, but with a crawl space 1m high under the house and my own water tower. Carport is in the house foot print. Inside used the space a little better. 3 BR, 2 WC.
> Used red brick was cheap $300/10,000, cement 16tons, 1 ton rebar but no nice wood floors. I did use very nice 60cm2 ceramics, some marble. Construction cost $250/sqm.all in , cheap. Did the plans all myself on CadKey, which is more for Mechanical Engineering, but it worked 
> No termites.


 
I just Greened you and bumped you three up.

If you are doing the work yerself it is cheap... Be Careful, If you piss off someone and they think you are taking their work you are in trouble....



Keep a crew, and let the oldest guy you trust run the show.

----------


## Goober

Thanks Carrabow,
The mistake I made was paying the contractor for more work than he had finished and the quality went down hill.
Originally the old contractor was doing all the tile and marbles, then he got some other wanker to do the work. I swear he never had done tile before and I only owed the contractor a couple hundred dollars.
I was warned, but you get what you pay for. I ended up paying the guy just to get rid of him.
The Electrician did an excellent job hired him separate. 
Turned out pretty good all round, hell what do you want for $2300.??? I did have to supervise the job 100% of the time. :Smile: 
The contactor screwed me over a bit , so I returned the favour with his daughter, who just happen to be an original girl. So I think I got the better deal.  :smiley laughing:

----------


## Gravesend Dave

From your photos looks like they done a good job.Im interested to know what the labour costs were as the overall price seemed a bit steep as its a fairly small build.We are building very soon in Sang Kom Nong Khai but to be honest most of the builds ive seen up this way are crap.I know its going to be one big head ache getting half decent safe work done.

----------


## David48atTD

*Mr Norton*, just came across your build (figuratively) and all credit to you.

Off now to look at your landscaping.

.

----------


## katie23

^thnx for the thread bump, david48. (Notice that I always indicate if it's the 48-er or the 44-er. The 48-er is slightly saner than the 44. The 44 is slightly ting-tong, I think. Lol)

Was good to see your house, Norton. Was interesting for me to see the red bricks w/ holes. I think I've only seen that in the Viet countryside, never seen that in PI. They usually use concrete hollow blocks here, with lots of rebar. I think some1 posted (who also lived in PI) abt the rebar. PI has a lot of earthquakes, so homes need rebar support. Well, I think that's the reason for it. In my street now, there are 2 apt buildings (residential) being built. One of them is owned by my landlady. Been interesting to watch the progress. On another note, was surprised to see that in the build by my landlady, the workers are wearing safety shoes & helmets! Wow! That's a plus! In the other build, workers are wearing flip flops & no helmets - which is more the norm here for residential builds. 

Cheers!

----------


## Thai Dhupp

Just caught up with this, *Norton*... A very nice and well-illustrated tale from start to finish! 

inspiration for me... Hope mine turns out as well as yours!

----------


## Norton

> Hope mine turns out as well as yours!


You will be fine. Sure your cement work will far surpass mine.  :Wink:

----------


## Shutree

Norton, what did you use to make that hedge along the front of the house? I was planning to make a hedge and I was looking for something that would be: a hedge rather than some spindly shrubs in a line, low maintenance, with or without flowers.

----------


## Norton

Red Ixora Coccinea Hedge Is A Species Of Flowering Plant In The Rubiaceae Family. This Plant Is Also Called Jungle Geranium Or Flame Of The Woods Or Jungle Flame Stock Photo, Picture And Royalty Free Image. Image 31257064.

Bought a bunch locally. Plant about 20 inches apart and in time will form a nice hedge.

How the heck you fix that pic?

----------


## Shutree

> Red Ixora Coccinea Hedge Is A Species Of Flowering Plant In The Rubiaceae Family. This Plant Is Also Called Jungle Geranium Or Flame Of The Woods Or Jungle Flame Stock Photo, Picture And Royalty Free Image. Image 31257064.
> 
> Bought a bunch locally. Plant about 20 inches apart and in time will form a nice hedge.
> 
> How the heck you fix that pic?



Thanks, I have seen that one about. Butterflies seem to like it too.

I cannot post pics from my phone. I have to save them on my laptop, manipulate them with Microsoft Photos (because that seems to be the default and I cannot be bothered to change it) and then post on TD. Then enlarge on TD. Usually that works. Sometimes it doesn't, the pic looks to have loaded okay but when I try the final step it fails and I have to scrap my post and start again. Usually exactly the same picture will load okay the second time. It seems to be a bit of a lottery.

----------


## Klondyke

> I have to save them on my laptop, manipulate them with Microsoft Photos (because that seems to be the default and I cannot be bothered to change it)


Why you do not download Irfanview, the easy and free image processor I have been using over 20 years on a kind advice of the ingenious lady from Bkk Post Wanda Sloan.

----------


## Barty

> Why you do not download Irfanview, the easy and free image processor I have been using over 20 years on a kind advice of the ingenious lady from Bkk Post Wanda Sloan.


Wanda Sloan was a man.

----------


## Klondyke

^Never mind, her/his advices were really very good, in addition to her/his witty writing...

----------

